# next time someone asks about warrior skull vs wimp skull, just show them these pictures.



## Rugged (Apr 17, 2019)

I have one of me mogging my friend with mine (hes dolichocephalic and I have a warrior skull) but ofc, we're not gonna do that


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 17, 2019)

Having a warrior skull is such a massive fucking advantage its not even funny. It allows you get get away with being bald or having a very low buzzcut. Any haircut looks good on a warrior skull. Having a warrior skull makes it impossible for you to ever look like a dork.


----------



## Rugged (Apr 17, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Having a warrior skull is such a massive fucking advantage its not even funny. It allows you get get away with being bald or having a very low buzzcut. Any haircut looks good on a warrior skull.


Not necessarily, you're referring to just frontal bone, buzzcut or bald looks good even on mesocephaly easily. I have a prototypical warrior skull,pretty robust but if I get a buzzcut id'look bad because of my hairline (its weird, not just high set)
a funny thing is it's more functional than for looks, big brow ridge, low set jaw, flat occiput etc is all for fighting success. 
Flat occiput ensures you won't ever get knocked out. On the other hand, on a dolichocephalic skull if you get punched your skull will break because the impact concentrates in 1 spot. Huge neurocranium and small splanchocranium looks so infantile and subhuman anyways


----------



## Autist (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 17, 2019)

skulls me


----------



## Rugged (Apr 17, 2019)

Autist said:


> View attachment 41906
> 
> View attachment 41907


I suggest you remove this because he looks like utter shit frauding, tiny skull yet no flat occiput, tiny neurocranium and BEARD FRAUDING to make his splanchocranium/jaw look low set and bigger than his TINY SKULL, death tier nose, just egregious, this frauding subhuman would be burried by someone with a big warrior skull like the black guy in OP who doesn't fraud, just has a huge robust skull with insane brow ridge and low set gonial angle


----------



## Nibba (Apr 17, 2019)

Rugged said:


> I have one of me mogging my friend with mine (hes dolichocephalic and I have a warrior skull) but ofc, we're not gonna do that


Yeah cuz ur ugly and larping


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah cuz ur ugly and larping


He has pics in his threads. He doesn't look that bad, he is just scared of IncelTears making a thread on him.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 17, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He has pics in his threads. He doesn't look that bad, he is just scared of IncelTears making a thread on him.


Lol imagine being scared of those abominations of nature. I'm waiting till they have the balls to make a thread on me


----------



## Ropemaxing (Apr 17, 2019)

Chicken skull = death sentence


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol imagine being scared of those abominations of nature. I'm waiting till they have the balls to make a thread on me


Their opinion doesn't mean much, as they're all cucks from California, and i will probably never seek work there. My only issue with an article being made on me is if it would make finding work hard, but that is going to take a little more than a thread on some forum for cucks.


----------



## Rugged (Apr 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah cuz ur ugly and larping


Lmfao. Just lol. LARPing about what? 
how bout you pm me or take a look at my account


Nibba said:


> Lol imagine being scared of those abominations of nature. I'm waiting till they have the balls to make a thread on me





Nibba said:


> Lol imagine being scared of those abominations of nature. I'm waiting till they have the balls to make a thread on me





AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He has pics in his threads. He doesn't look that bad, he is just scared of IncelTears making a thread on him.


When did I ever claim this? also lol ''doesn't look that bad'' i mog everyone on the forum + have some of the best looking features youll see alone


Nibba said:


> Lol imagine being scared of those abominations of nature. I'm waiting till they have the balls to make a thread on me





AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Their opinion doesn't mean much, as they're all cucks from California, and i will probably never seek work there. My only issue with an article being made on me is if it would make finding work hard, but that is going to take a little more than a thread on some forum for cucks.


Also, not to remind you all that..
nibba is genuinely hideous
0 brow ridge, recessed forehead, bug eyes, negative orbital vector, THE MOST HOOKED NOSE ON THIS ENTIRE WEBSITE, RECESSED TINY CHIN, nonexistent gonion, awful gonial angle and tiny ramus, he is also 6'4 but a framecel and physically tiny (like 20 in bideltoid), and a tiny DOLICHOCEPHALIC skull and tells me I'm larping
legit check all my threads. You look invisible next to me.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Rugged (Apr 17, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> View attachment 41951


Convex but straight forehead,no brow ridge, small nose, no gonion or ramus, small neck, ok back of head but actually MESOCEPHALIC
were u trying to say he has a warrior skull? because no...


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 17, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> View attachment 41951


Exactly. Flat occiputs are weird and almost look like a deformity. Slayers have normally developed occiputs.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Convex but straight forehead,no brow ridge, small nose, no gonion or ramus, small neck, ok back of head but actually MESOCEPHALIC
> were u trying to say he has a warrior skull? because no...


Rate mine?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Convex but straight forehead,no brow ridge, small nose, no gonion or ramus, small neck, ok back of head but actually MESOCEPHALIC
> were u trying to say he has a warrior skull? because no...


He's saying the inverse.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Exactly. Flat occiputs are weird and almost look like a deformity. Slayers have normally developed occiputs.


Completely flat is deformed


----------



## Zero (Apr 17, 2019)

Slightly flat = ideal

ngl
g
l


----------



## Rugged (Apr 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Exactly. Flat occiputs are weird and almost look like a deformity. Slaye


that's not a slayer that's a pretty boy you ugly fucks
hes far from dimorphic. A flat occiput is better for fighting success. Thats the purpose of it.


Zero said:


> Slightly flat = ideal
> 
> ngl
> g
> l


Completely flat = most fighting success


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rugged said:


> that's not a slayer that's a pretty boy you ugly fucks
> hes far from dimorphic. A flat occiput is better for fighting success. Thats the purpose of it.
> 
> Completely flat = most fighting success


A slayer is a guy that slays, definitionally. Chico would slay even without his status. He's not maesthetic, if that's what you mean, but that's irrelevant. If you morphed him with a flat occiput he would look worse.


----------



## xom (Apr 17, 2019)

only women in their 40s like brutes


----------



## Rugged (Apr 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> A slayer is a guy that slays, definitionally. Chico would slay even without his status. He's not maesthetic, if that's what you mean, but that's irrelevant. If you morphed him with a flat occiput he would look worse.


Yeah because he's a twink. If you morph a mesocephalic guy with warrior features with flat occiput, it increases his chances of survival, smv, slaying potential, everything. Occiput doesnt apply to men who dont need it. It applies to men who are already highly dimorphic and their facial features are developed to literally survive impact and fighting lmfao, imagine punching chico in the head - instant death due to mesocephaly, vs you punch flat occiput, probably feel almost nothing


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Yeah because he's a twink. If you morph a mesocephalic guy with warrior features with flat occiput, it increases his chances of survival, smv, slaying potential, everything. Occiput doesnt apply to men who dont need it. It applies to men who are already highly dimorphic and their facial features are developed to literally survive impact and fighting lmfao, imagine punching chico in the head - instant death due to mesocephaly, vs you punch flat occiput, probably feel almost nothing


Yeah true enough. High IQ.


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Deleted member 656 said:


> Exactly. Flat occiputs are weird and almost look like a deformity. Slayers have normally developed occiputs.


Can u show an example of flat occiput and normally developed


----------



## Crestfallen95 (Jan 1, 2023)

These guys are sdary


----------

